# Hydrogen Breath Test problem



## GUTted (Jul 2, 2009)

Hello all, I went for a Hydrogen Breath Test this morning having fasted for 14 hours and eaten only what instructed the day before.It's very frustrating to say that the test was cut short as my baseline readings, (the readings not having drunk and solution), were very high, above 20 ppm.My first reading was 2, then 29, then 34. The person doing the test said that as my baseline readings were above 20 ppm it was protocol to stop the test and the results would be forwarded onto my gastroenterologist. After the reading of 34 they gave me some mouth wash to gargle and then I did one more baseline test which came out as 18.Does anyone know why some people's readings are so high without drinking any solution? I am extremely dissappointed/frustrated as I had been waiting 10 months for this test and I was sure that this would be the test that would finally shed some light and not just lead to another dead end.Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## GUTted (Jul 2, 2009)

If anyone could forward me onto any information about these types of results I'd really appreciate it. So far the only reason I can find for these types of results is "improper preparation", but I followed all the rules!


----------



## M. Baker (Apr 4, 2012)

GUTted said:


> Hello all, I went for a Hydrogen Breath Test this morning having fasted for 14 hours and eaten only what instructed the day before.It's very frustrating to say that the test was cut short as my baseline readings, (the readings not having drunk and solution), were very high, above 20 ppm.My first reading was 2, then 29, then 34. The person doing the test said that as my baseline readings were above 20 ppm it was protocol to stop the test and the results would be forwarded onto my gastroenterologist. After the reading of 34 they gave me some mouth wash to gargle and then I did one more baseline test which came out as 18.Does anyone know why some people's readings are so high without drinking any solution? I am extremely dissappointed/frustrated as I had been waiting 10 months for this test and I was sure that this would be the test that would finally shed some light and not just lead to another dead end.Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## M. Baker (Apr 4, 2012)

There are several reasons why you would have a high baseline hydrogen test. In your situation since you complied to the dietary restrictions the day before the test diet shouldn't be an issue. However, if you did have significant fiber in your diet (ie, beans) this would raise the baseline value. Second, the literature supports people having a high baseline is often indicative of positive for SIBO. Third, some people have types of bacteria in their bodies tha naturally produce high levels of hydrogen/methane gases. Finally, there is no reason to stop the hydrogen breath test because your baseline is over 20 PPM. The hydrogen breath test result is determined by the change (delta) over the baseline. If you get a rise in hydrogen/methane gases of more than 20 PPM over the baseline breath sample you will be positive regardless of the starting baseline value. We do many hydrogen breath tests in our lab and never stop because the baseline is over 20 PPM, which by the way is not that uncommon.Best regards,M. BakerMetabolic Solutions, Inc.


----------



## GUTted (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks for the reply.Does it make a difference if I was due to have glucose as opposed to lactulose? I didn't get as far as drinking anything as the test was called off before then. I asked the nurse who was giving me the test and she said it would have been a glucose solution. I thought HBTs for SIBO were done with lactulose?Today I spoke to a local private gastroenterologists practice that offers hydrogen breath tests. The nurse there said that the test would have been called off because if I was diabetic the glucose solution would have been very bad for me consdering my baseline readings were above 20. She also said that they do the test with a lactulose solution and that she only stops the test if the baseline reading is above 100.


----------

